# FS 210g and fish and filters



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Less then 2 years old for the 210g and stand. $1000. I paid $1450
2 xp4 filters with full media $150 each 
Crushed coral sand free with tank
10 big fronts cichlids $550. Breeding also
5 wilmirria geos. Two are 4 to 5 inches and three are like 4 inches. $65
2 big geos don't know the name but they are sweet looking. $35 each. Sold together

10 inch venistus cichlid $45
Call raj or pm me 604-760-5247
First I need someone to come and have a look at the tank and leave a deposit before I sell any fish. 
Tank and stand are in mint shape
Also all frotosas are burandi. They range from 7 to 13 inches


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

may want to get some pix up & might want to list the dimensions of the tank and stand as well...you know it will be requested lol 
Good deal , good luck with the sale!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Noooo Raj your selling this is a beautiful setup people!!! large healthy fish!!! wow youre going to miss this set up and fish lucky person who gets this!!! Ill take two of your largest wilmirria geos will you sell just 2 fontosas?

seen this setup a few times very very nice mint!!! wish i had room for another large aquarium!!!
good luck with your sale my friend!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Bob but I'm I'm downgrading to my 77g I have sitting in my shed. I'm selling this setup and my fish only cause I'm trying to get a summer car and I don't wanna dip that much into the account or the wife would notice. Lol. The tank is 72'x24 deep and 30 tall. I can't post pics but I can send to people through text. Mr. Bob I will sell two of the fronts to you for sure but I just want someone to make a deposit on the tank first. This doesn't sell then I'm not selling anything out of the tank.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Glass tops also included with tank and stand.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Raj! Look forward to a couple fontosas and two geophagus wineimilleri good luck with your sale! I still think your going to miss it!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

You have sand in your tank, that might suggest motor damage. How quiet are your xp4's?


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

PM has been sent to you. Thanks!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

My xp4's are as quite as it was when I bought them like 3 years ago. I have nothing that makes noise.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

A free quite bump LOL I agree no noise from this set!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan, I will take the glass tops if you want to sell them seperately!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry bud I can't. They go with the tank


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone was supposed to come by tonight to see the tank but was a no show so bump it up


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

2 big geos on hold and 2 fronts on hold. Nobody looking for a 210g?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i will be after summer time


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

free bump for amazing deal and setup!! I wish I had more room this would be a awesome African tank!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump. Gotta sell this guys. Also i will sell the fronts separately and price will depend on the size. I'm picking up my car today so I need to sell asap.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Free bump you still have this you got me thinking were to put it LOL! no room!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

weekend bump not gone yet??


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess nobody is looking for a big tank. I guess I will leave it for sale but not desperate to sell anymore. I got my car already so whatever. Everything is still for sale. If anyone is looking for a big tank then come and see this thing. U will not be disappointed


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

2 big geos sold
2 fronts sold.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

You have a PM :bigsmile:


----------

